# how is the lowes Summers Heat/Englands 55-SHP10L /25-PDVC



## lotust (Dec 16, 2007)

what do you guys and gals think of this unit?  I like the idea of the direct venting.   I abandoned the idea of a wood burning stove due to my piping locations and other reasons.  

    I have a unheated portch on the front of my house (enclosed with lots of older windows)   Im thinking of getting this unit.   I see they use about 100lbs of pellets in 24 hours.   Im looking at about 1074$ for the stove and 174$ for the wall kit.   

Thanks


----------



## becausemywifecanoperateit (Dec 16, 2007)

sweet...........many here have one........money well spent..........awesome customer service!.........


----------



## TheSmith (Dec 17, 2007)

So far Id have to say englander makes a great stove.I have the 25-puf, wich is a little larger and has a large capacity hopper than the stove you posted,but there quality seems great.There a couple of guys that work for englander on these forums who are great at helping you out.Im not sure about the 100lbs of pellets though, Ive only used 1 1/2 bags (60lbs) in a 24 hours.Once the heat starts to rise I have been turning it down and the house stays around 68.


----------



## Tailrace (Dec 17, 2007)

I installed and started running my 25PDVC the day after Thanksgiving and I am very happy with it. I did have one small issue with it using way too many pellets...but Mike from Englander gave me the fix over the phone, and now I get about 24 hours from a bag, with the settings on 1 and 1.


----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2007)

Loust, make certain about the supply and prices of pellets in your area. At 100 lbs per day, you will be spending more (at least here in NE) to heat that porch than I am spending to heat an entire 2800 sq ft house AND hot water AND dryer AND stove (with gas). 

Around here Pellets are about $250 delivered, so if you used 100 lbs per day, you are talking $375 a month to heat the porch. I doubt you will use that much! But even at 60 pounds per day you will use $280 or so in pellets each month.

As long as you understand that, you will be OK. If you intend to use the stove just a few hours a day, then these high costs will NOT come into play. But always do your fuel and cost homework before making any purchase like this.


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 17, 2007)

Got one of these 1/06 and love it. Saves me lots of money in this drafty House. The support is awsome! They will talk you through anything. Installed the external thermostat and it is mostly fill it and forget it. I clean it at least every other day and it works great. It is the best bang for your buck!


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 17, 2007)

That is the one i am getting.  100 pounds a day seems a it much, however.


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 17, 2007)

on the coldest day when I have my stove on kill it will use a bag and a half to two bags of pellets in 24 hrs. Usually I will burn a little more than a bag a day. so I range form 40 lbs to 80 depending on how cold it is.


----------



## lotust (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks every one.     I cant make my mind up.  Wood or pellets.    I work for a local parks dept and can get free unseasoned wood somtimes.   



thanks for all the comments.  You were all helpfull.


----------



## petejung (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought the same stove from Lowes this past summer (right when they put the stove out on the sales floor).  Installed it myself, saved a lot of money right there.  Also didn't have a Lowes card, so I got one of those and saved 10% off the whole deal, which made it even nicer.

Been pretty happy with the stove so far.  It's a little noisier than I'd like it to be, but it keeps the house warm.  I can keep the 1st floor of a 2500 sq ft house around 70 degrees all day/night and go through just about a bag of pellets a day.

I'd say it's money well spent if you purchase the Englander... I can verify the positive comments about their tech support as well.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 19, 2007)

just to clarify  the unit can physically use that much fuel if run on high, but most users usually run on the lower ranges , the high ranges 7-9 are what i call "sprint ranges" used short term to warm a cold house over a couple hours before dropping the heat range back 

in woodstove terms, kinda like running a hot fire to get the house warm , then damping down for the night.

rarely do i find anyone running on 9 all the time as its
 #1 not very economical and...
 #2 the neighbors have their own heat.


----------



## cogger (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my pick, running it for a week now in my kitchen. I am satisfied. I have a large old farmhouse "L Shape" type home 2 level. This taking care of half my home and running woodstove on other half of the "L" of house.

There is a little more day to day maintence involved when compared to other models but this is plain and simple and great for the kitchen without being too fancy.

I have 2 elbows vented direct with no problems. I tried cutting corners with 3 elbows but found it to be overheating in the flue pipe on a test run. So I went with just 2 elbows with a homemade enclosure out the window using the direct vent kit framed temporary in the window casing so I did not have to cut holes in the house. During the summer I can just remove and reinstall for heating season.


----------



## pelletizer (Oct 6, 2008)

Pelletizer is happy with his too 3 burns and window is still clean.
check it out not sure if I like the cut of the granite Mrs Pelletizer picked out I call it the gravestone and it may have to be cut square next season!


----------

